# Average Income Of A Marijuana Dispensary Owner?



## virusborn (Mar 30, 2010)

I was wondering what the average income of a marijuana dispensary owner is? (in a med. mj state obviously).


----------



## bucket o queens (Mar 30, 2010)

some people make a 1 million just in 6 months. thats just from what ive seen going on out west


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Mar 30, 2010)

it's like a fuckin gold mine


----------



## Motobomb62 (Mar 30, 2010)

From what I have read in a book somewhere.......... around 15 g's a week..... a slow week


----------



## Datakeova420 (Mar 30, 2010)

dass way too much paper....i need to open a shop in NJ


----------



## wiseguy316 (Mar 30, 2010)

they operate like pawn shop's to make money, pay lowball price for an item and charge retail for it


----------



## lozac123 (Mar 31, 2010)

so out of that million, whats the actuall profit?


----------



## mofizzle415 (Mar 31, 2010)

Some clubs here in Cali get 200-350 patients a day...with a baseline off 55 $....calculate that...


----------



## golddog (Mar 31, 2010)

The million a year is the profit! 

I had a look into the safe(?) where they keep the onsite bud for my favorite dispensery, it looked like a bank vault. 

They must have had 2-300 pounds in there.

They are making soo much....


----------



## lozac123 (Mar 31, 2010)

lol. pity prop 215 isnt in ireland!


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (Mar 31, 2010)

From all the movies documentaries and internet reading I would compare profits of a dispenary to the profits of a walmart they make a tremendous take. Imagine if you will being able to cop a lb of anything from swagg @ like $100lb to humble's finest for like no more then a 1000. Then breakdown 448gs roughly a pound divide by 16oz @ average price 250to300 a zip=that's right way more then you paid for it. 

"They must have had 2-300 pounds in there."

let's just say they had 50 pounds all high grade no swagg or shake oz's 50 pounds all buds sold half in zips(300per oz) and half in g's and 1/8's. 10lbs and sold in 15to20$GRAMS 448*10*20.00$=89,600 15lbs broke down into 50$ eigths 448gs/3.5=128 eigths per pound 6400.00lbs if sold in all 50.00$ 1/8ths 6400.00*15lbs=96,000 total for 25lbs retail roughly 185,600$. 25lbs =400oz*300$=120,000$

these numbers would drop by half if marijuana was legal for everybody over 21 not just medical use



or just say if they made 10,000 a day for 30days =300,000$*3months=900,000$.


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.kpbs.org/news/2009/sep/10/san-diego-police-close-14-marijuana-dispensaries/ it gets worse watch super high me


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2010)

$1000 pounds. hahahahhahahahahhahahaha


any of you EVER even talk to an owner about how much they make? how about how much they have to put out. i can't imagine the insurance they must pay, or lawyers, or rent, .......


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> $1000 pounds. hahahahhahahahahhahahaha
> 
> 
> any of you EVER even talk to an owner about how much they make? how about how much they have to put out. i can't imagine the insurance they must pay, or lawyers, or rent, .......


your right fdd, the $xxxs they take in seem astounding, but theres all sorts of things they need to pay to do what they do, not just buying bud. in that case they would be drug dealers and be making alot more profit

i have a question for you fdd, PM coming your way


----------



## REDI JEDI 420 (Mar 31, 2010)

i live in ca and the dispensarys cant make a profit for their gain...it all has to go back into the product..due to them being a service to the ppl...i was watching the city coucil meeting on them putting a cap on dispensarys last week and that was said..soooo iknow what would be the point they got to make bread


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2010)

the clubs that are operating within the boundries of the rules are no richer than any other business. those who are going beyond are the ones you see on the news. i can see how to someone not in the middle of it all would have a hard time distinguishing between the two. a few bad apples spoil the whole bunch.


----------



## thizz13 (Mar 31, 2010)

Still would be fun to do.. Fuck the money be doing somethin u enjoy atleast.


----------



## Motobomb62 (Mar 31, 2010)

Exactly and really wouldnt it feel good to actually take the profits from your BS customers with their ailments and give discounted prices to people who really need it. That can be, and hopefully is, the most rewarding part of owning your own shop.
As the law goes you can only bring in ($$) on an annual basis, what is fair and resonable for the work you are performing as compared to similiar positions held by individuals in other trades. 
That sounds like a great salary to me!


----------



## virusborn (Mar 31, 2010)

Motobomb62 said:


> Exactly and really wouldnt it feel good to actually take the profits from your BS customers with their ailments and give discounted prices to people who really need it. That can be, and hopefully is, the most rewarding part of owning your own shop.
> As the law goes you can only bring in ($$) on an annual basis, what is fair and resonable for the work you are performing as compared to similiar positions held by individuals in other trades.
> That sounds like a great salary to me!


What would be the cap though? $$ isnt a number


----------



## Motobomb62 (Mar 31, 2010)

virusborn said:


> What would be the cap though? $$ isnt a number


Exactly!!


----------



## Day to Daze (Mar 31, 2010)

the guy i lived with used to sell lbs at about 1.5k to local dealers... or just 100british pound per ounce... in turn the dealers made about 100 british pound profit from each ounce... so both him and the dealer made about 3k give or take growing around 18 plants (say 2oz a plant) every 3 months ... so pretty much a normal 6pound an hour job when you think about it .. i think i made a bout 800 a month working ina supermarket full time ... which would you rather do .. work for the man or gow around 20 plants every 3 months ... easy answer...


----------



## virusborn (Mar 31, 2010)

erm...can someone explain what hes talkin about?


----------



## CANNACHIPS (Apr 1, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> lol. pity prop 215 isnt in ireland!


i second that lozac, we can only dream.


----------



## anonymuss (Apr 1, 2010)

well when cali legalizes it, pot club owners will have to come back down to planet earth with the rest of us, while at the same time bitching about "the better days" when weed was ILLEGAL X D


----------



## Day to Daze (Apr 1, 2010)

virusborn said:


> erm...can someone explain what hes talkin about?


if you mean me ... never mind . i was a little high and also off topic.. sorry


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> $1000 pounds. hahahahhahahahahhahahaha
> 
> 
> any of you EVER even talk to an owner about how much they make? how about how much they have to put out. i can't imagine the insurance they must pay, or lawyers, or rent, .......


 
Agreed. I know about 5 club owners very well now and have helped three lease space. Instead of buying new clubs those with the casha are buying clubs in place. Why? Because many of those clubs make no money at all. Enought to break even.

Before any of you talk about non profit please understand that profit is after payroll. Growing won't make you rich (you have to have buyers) and clubs won't either.

Why are so many clubs for sale between $50k and $200k if they can make $50k a month? Cause they are not making money. 

Some are killing it but most are not.


----------



## Block (Apr 6, 2010)

I bet if you go to a ghetto place in the "hood" when they come to rob they say, "gimmie the marijuana fuu!" rather than "give me the money!"


----------

